# VZ Ultra Thin grips for Beretta 92/96 Centurion / Wilson SRT for Beretta



## bobmitchum (Dec 8, 2015)

Given the positive feedback I read on these grips, I'd like to buy a set.
Wilson Combat sells them with a logo (I'd prefer logo-less) but I wanted
VZ sells them without the logo - but I wanted to make sure that the model
that VZ sells directly are in fact the "ultra thin" variation.
(maybe there is only one variation ...not sure)

Can anyone here confirm that the G10 grips VZ sells directly are the ultra thin type ... ?

While I am asking - has anyone replaced the stock trigger on their Centurion with the SRT
sold by Wilson ? Any thoughts or opinions on this part for the DAO models would be welcome, as well ...

Thank you very much, 

bobmitchum


----------

